# Gtechniq C2V3 vs Titan Ultra Real World Test



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi people. Simple test.

Wash, de-iron and clayed bonnet, wipe down with eraser.

Applied both products as per instruction.

4k video showing not too much difference in looks. Interested to see performance. In the interest of fairness, Titan have told me this is an older formulation as they constantly update. We've been impressed so far.




































Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Great test! Ultra is a product I am very interested in, specifically the anti-static properties in the new formula.

Subscribed to updates!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Some updated pics. Unwashed. Ultra looking tighter so far, sheeting a tad more.





































Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Been following Titan for a while now and wished I'd bought a few products before they went Pro only, Ultra seem to be the only product available to the average detailer like myself.

Look for to updates 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

sharrkey said:


> Been following Titan for a while now and wished I'd bought a few products before they went Pro only, Ultra seem to be the only product available to the average detailer like myself.
> 
> Look for to updates
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's why I included it mate, I knew it was the only one available. Will be applying the base Titan on my brother's new car at the weekend. It's a glass coating so a great base for products to go over.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good test gally

Titan looks to be beading nicely.
Interested to see what happens in future posts.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Can't say I'm surprised with the results so far.

I am rooting for the Ultra to last for a few months.

How are you maintaining the car, is it getting foamed or just a shampoo?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

@gally any update on this one?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Videos are uploading to you tube as we speak. 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Pretty much identical.

Not sure how clean your surface was though?. As the tape line is beading up like it has a coating?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think it was from the tape itself. You will see in the next video there is really no protection there.

We definitely have a new king. First 2 videos are after its first wash, 3rd video is after g101 test. Nothing to heavy, just trying to replicate some slight chemical abrasion. Ultra performing very well.

Reason I used this test was Titan were quite bit on chemical resistance.

I have another new company car which will have Titan as a base and ultra as a topper so this will take over as a more long term test in a different thread.

I will update this one again next week as the car has received multiple washes since these videos and has taken up place in my courtesy car fleet. 











3rd video after g101 test...






Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

gally said:


> I think it was from the tape itself. You will see in the next video there is really no protection there.
> 
> We definitely have a new king. First 2 videos are after its first wash, 3rd video is after g101 test. Nothing to heavy, just trying to replicate some slight chemical abrasion. Ultra performing very well.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. It's definitely holding on better than the C2V3, expected Ultra to have had a little more performance a month and a half in with their claims of 9 months with the new version.

Suppose the panel wasn't polished just decon and clay, and a month and a half is a long time to go for a first wash.

Really trying to justify the money I spent on it last night... I had an extra space on my test panel


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

i have struggled with ultra from a durability stand point, as a stand alone product. It works very very well over their coatings though so i need to play a little more personally


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

stangalang said:


> i have struggled with ultra from a durability stand point, as a stand alone product. It works very very well over their coatings though so i need to play a little more personally


Very interesting. I think from a performance point of view it would be ultra and overcoat that would be the most comparable?

I would wax over a coating so it doesn't bother me. I don't have customers to worry about.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

stangalang said:


> i have struggled with ultra from a durability stand point, as a stand alone product. It works very very well over their coatings though so i need to play a little more personally


Not what I want to hear after spending £46 on some.. what sort of durability have you been getting? Is it the latest v2.1 you have?

Is it general use and standard washes, enviornmental contamination or the alkaline cleaners that are the culprit do you think?


----------

